# Switching From Dry Lube To ProLink, A Wet Lube



## mmpotash (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been happy with using ProLink for lubing all my bike chains, mountain and road. I did Ride The Rockies, (road bike), and WD40 bike lube techs were giving out a complete bike wash and lube with their WD40 Dry Bike Lube. It's OK but I like my ProLink more, which is a wet lube. I normally don't soak my chain in degreaser, only clean and lube it with Prolink. 

Do I have to degrease the chain by soaking it before changing the lube back to ProLink?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I never clean my chain before changing lube. Matter of fact, I'll use pretty much whatever I have on hand when I need it...Boeshield, White Lightning wet/dry, Rock n' Roll...come to think of it, I rarely, if ever, clean my chain completely. Little bit o' lube, spin, spin, spin, wipe it off.

Hell, I'll even use chainsaw bar oil, if I'm desperate. Not the best guy at selling 'special' lube, I guess.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

(Just sharing MY opinion/experience) As far as chain lube my opinion is "some (any kind,type,brand) is better than None". It is a matter of personal preference. Every rider has one they will "fall on their sword for" because they feel theirs is the "Best". 
On my road bike been dipping my chains in melted wax. I have three chains for my road bike would clean them in my parts washer, and then dip each one in the melted wax and let them hang to drip. Then would use one and when it felt like it needed more I switch to my next chanin and so on. Heyu wors for me, you all use whatever YOu like.
That didn't seem to work as well on my mtn bike chains so I've used many different chain lubes throughout the years: Schwinn had a nice one came in a spray can, hadn't seen it in years; used White Lightening, Triflow, and I can't remember the rest. 
About 13 years ago started using Progold and continue to use it. Depending on how dirty the chain is I take it off, clean in parts washer, blow dry and re-lube. Works for me!! But I am real picky about lubrication. Once ayears the bike gets taken apart down to the frame, and all bearings re-greased, etc. hey my bike I do as I please, same as you.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

wschruba said:


> Hell, I'll even use chainsaw bar oil, if I'm desperate. Not the best guy at selling 'special' lube, I guess.


There's more than a few folks out there whose "double secret homebrew lube formula" is a 3:1 or 4:1 ratio of mineral spirits to chainsaw bar oil.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Wet lube is oil-based whereas dry lube has oil carrier solvents that evaporate leaving a lubricating polymer (like Teflon). As you go back to using wet lube, it will likely displace the dry lube over time and you will not need to clean your chain with a different solvent.

I like Finish Line products for various uses and they have a nice guide on their website:

http://www.finishlineusa.com/downloads/pdf/Lube_for_Every_Cyclist_Chart.pdf


----------

